# Clever Dripper or Sowden?



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm buying a new coffee gadget for work but which should I buy?

I bought another Aeropress but while its easy to use at home it's a bit too much faff at work.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

1 vote for Sowden. As faff-free as it gets.

If you sign up for the Home Institute newsletter you should get a £5 off voucher (unless you can find a Patrick-style eBay bargain)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr O said:


> I'm buying a new coffee gadget for work but which should I buy?
> 
> I bought another Aeropress but while its easy to use at home it's a bit too much faff at work.


I've been using a Kalita wave to make my morning pourover recently, and its probably the most forgiving dripper.

Probably not any less faff than an aero press - but the clever won't be any easier than the Kalita if you are bothered about things like brew temp and pour rate.

Sowden is just a fancy looking french press.

Cheaper options would be a french press, the Espro or that brewer with a neoprene jacket whose name I cant recall at the moment.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

In my experience, the clever dripper will give a cleaner cup than a sowden. A decent sowden brew can take a while to get tasty results whereas a clever dripper brew can be done quite quick. On the faff front: its close but the clever wins as it's just a matter of binning the filter whereas the sowden metal filter needs washing out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recommend the Sowden. Both are immersion methods - the CCD's paper filter will take out a lot of the oils in the brew which contribute to the mouth feel experience. A factor worth considering in the work environment - the CCD can be knocked over if you inadvertently catch the handle when it's full because it's top heavy.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Swiss Gold filter for CCD, whilst not cheap (what part of making quality coffee is?!) would retain some of those oils:

http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item110301.aspx


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> 1 vote for Sowden. As faff-free as it gets.
> 
> If you sign up for the Home Institute newsletter you should get a £5 off voucher (unless you can find a Patrick-style eBay bargain)


Here you go - seller I got mine from is selling a two cup Oskar for £35.00 delivered  *here*


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

cheers for the help so far folks...

I can see me buying both.........eventually!!

I've got a swiss gold filter #4 size. Not sure if this would fit?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Should do as Filtropa size 4 paper filters is what I was advised to purchase for my CCD.

Maiden voyage this morning...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Sowden is a long process - pour and walk away for the best part of an hour. Dripper is quicker and may be more suitable for that reason.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Obnic said:


> Sowden is a long process - pour and walk away for the best part of an hour. Dripper is quicker and may be more suitable for that reason.


Isn't it cold after an hour?

I had seen talk on here of 40/70 mins brews (which isn't a problem at work)

I was swaying towards the Sowden. But might be the CD now....


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr O said:


> Isn't it cold after an hour?


It's a good temperature. Little cooler so sweeter. I love Sowden brews. Lots of discussion here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=23989

You end up building the brew time into the rest of your routine but it's not (in my experience) and impulse / convenience coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Isn't it cold after an hour?
> 
> I had seen talk on here of 40/70 mins brews (which isn't a problem at work)
> 
> I was swaying towards the Sowden. But might be the CD now....


Not if you stick a tea cosy or something over it. After 30mins, temp is around 70c. Ideal drinking temp is between 50-60c to get a good balance of brew being warmish on the palate and bringing out the full flavour profile.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Presumably you don't need a grinder - otherwise I'd suggest the cafflano. That said, I use a Sowden in one of my office bases and it's no faff at all - in fact it needs little attention and it doesn't necessarily need to be left for an hour - I never do.

In fact, if you have read today's Guardian, the real answer is nothing: 'the coffee bore' is a modern office pest (but the reference is to an aeropress, so you're on safe ground).


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I am on holiday with family and brought a clever. Just perfect easy, tasty and super easy to use... I recommend it...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for your input folks. I'm still not decided though...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr O said:


> Thanks for your input folks. I'm still not decided though...


Get both and then decide which is best for you? ;-)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mr O said:


> Thanks for your input folks. I'm still not decided though...


I would bring my Sowden to the forum day for you to try but think Coffeechap would have a fit...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Here you go - seller I got mine from is selling a two cup Oskar for £35.00 delivered  *here*


I've got me a Sowden from this seller.

I already had the above one in my watch list but last night I noticed he had one for £26.99 without a box. So I made an offer of £24.99 and it got accepted.

I'll see how I go and will probably get a CCD to try as well at some stage...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bargain.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Bargain.


I would probably of got a CCD until I spotted the cheap Sowden. I thought that if I'm buying both in the end I might as well jump on this cheap one.

Any tips on grind size and how much to put in?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

What size sowden do people recommend? I know a lot of that will depends on how much I want to drink. What I mean is, if I bought a 2 cup would I regret not getting the bigger 4 cup?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The bigger one is more appealing but the thought of using 45+ grams of coffee in one go makes my wallet twitch a bit


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You will get approx 340grms of brew out of a 2 cup Oskar.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using a larger Oskar to make a smaller volume will affect efficiency of extraction. You might need two if you regularly swap from making two to four cups. Seller Mr O got his from has another on Ebay should be able to get it for £25.00 delivered.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I decided to join the Sowden crew as well. £24 offer accepted from the same seller.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I've already got the mk2 Clever in my cupboard (£4 from Amazon!) but the Sowden intrigues me. The same seller you mentioned has several more 4 cups without box or scoop (like I need another scoop) so I've made the same £24.99 offer. Hopefully he accepts!

Luke


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I decided to join the Sowden crew as well. £24 offer accepted from the same seller.


99p cheaper than me!!!

I'm not happy about that


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Success!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> I decided to join the Sowden crew as well. £24 offer accepted from the same seller.


Cheapskate


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Cheapskate


Haha, well I'm peeing money away on everything else coffee. Was tempted to offer £23.50 just to see what the threshold was but thought 50p will only buy me one Hawaiian kona bean anyway .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't notice the unboxed Sowden was a 4 cup - so I bought the last one - bargain - less than half price.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Didn't notice the unboxed Sowden was a 4 cup - so I bought the last one - bargain - less than half price.


Coffeeforums, enabling coffee related spending more quickly than you can say "oh that seems like a decent price".

Did you get it for £23.85 or just full asking?


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

I bet the seller was sat there wondering what the hell went on and why all offers on his stock were the same price +/-£1 for a few









Luke


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I decided to join the Sowden crew as well. £24 offer accepted from the same seller.


99p cheaper than me!!!

I'm not happy about that


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Didn't notice the unboxed Sowden was a 4 cup - so I bought the last one - bargain - less than half price.


Mine is a 2 cup but i did see 4 cup as well....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Already got the 2 cup which I use most. Couldn't pass on the 4 cup for £25 delivered.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Catching up on this after a busy morning. I had knocked him down to £23.49 but didn't have time to confirm.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

On the downside, no one will be able to do an unboxing review.

I can see why there were no buyers from Home Barista.


----------

